# Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?



## DarthLAX (15. Januar 2012)

*Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich dem Matrox TripleHead2Go:

1. Gibt es ähnliche Geräte die auch höhere Auflösungen vertragen (z.B. 3x 1920x1980 bzw. auch noch mehr....)?

2. Gibt es solche Geräte an die man auch zwei (und mehr) Computer anschließen könnte? (d.h. ein Grafik-Expansionsgerät das gleichzeitig ein Multi-PC-Grafik-Switch ist?)

3. Was würde passieren, wenn ich unterschiedliche Monitore (von der Auflösung her) hier anschließe?

So ich danke euch - mal wieder - für eure hilfe 

mfg LAX


----------



## EisTeeToBi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?*

Also, ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet gar nicht aus, allerdings, würde die Möglichkeit bestehen, zumindest in einem PC eine AMD Grafikkarte mit Eyefinity Technologie einzubauen, damit lassen sich bis zu 6 Displays ansteuern.

zum 3. Wie das bei solchen geräten ist, weiß ich nicht, bei meiner Nvidia GTX 570 Phantom ist es so, dass die Grafikkarte dann nicht in den Vollen Idle zustand geht. (hab einen Monitor mit 1920*1080 und einen mit 1024*800 Dranhängen)

Aber warte mal noch auf die Antwort eines Profis auf dem Gebiet


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?*

Es gibt unter anderem von Sapphire und von MviewTech ähnliche Geräte.

Da dort aber keine große Intelligenz oder Software drin steckt ist man afaik immer auf gleiche Auflösungen beschränkt(bzw. technisch zumindest auf die gleiche Bildhöhe). Ausserdem limitiert die einzelne Schnittstelle an einem Ende die maximale Auflösung. Auch Duallink DVI kann nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Pixeln durchschleusen .

Einfacher geht es direkt an der Grafikkarte. Wenn die Auflösungen gleich sind kann man die Displays mit Eyefinity oder NV Surround zusammen fassen, wenn nicht hilft SoftTh.


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?*

@olstyle man muss aber erwähnen das nicht jede 08/15 Ati Eyefinity im Vollausbau unterstützt und dieses auch nur mit DisplayPort seine maximal zahl erreicht.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?*

Auf Displayports kann man adaptieren. Unterstützung für drei Displays hat zumindest jede Spielefähige AMD Karte.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (20. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Displayports kann man adaptieren. Unterstützung für drei Displays hat zumindest jede Spielefähige AMD Karte.



Sie muss nichtmal spielfähig sein, meines wissens kann das zB auch eine 5450 im Passiv gekühlten Club 3D Design.
Wie das mit den Auflösungen dann ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche dem Matrox TripleHead2Go ähnlichen Geräte gibt es?*

 na das ist doch ein wort d.h. meine nächste graka muss dann wohl - LEIDER - eine ATI werden, wenn Nvidia hier nicht bis dahin was vernünftiges bringt ....wie ich des hass (habe es net so mit den ATI Radeon Karten - hatte vor 3 jahren eine die war so nen voll rohrkrepierer (ist dann der lüfter fest gefressen, ohne das staub drin war und hat meinen damaligen PC mit in gerissen....zumindest ging danach nix mehr) und verwende seither Nvidia Karten angefangen von 2x 8800 GTX damals von Asus (hab damals rechner ersetzt und gleich mal - weil günstiger als 1x 8800 Ultra - SLI einbasteln lassen) bis jetzt zu ner Gainward Geforce GTX 560 TI)....

eyefinity also das das man multi-monitoring machen kann mit radeon karten? aha

und einer der 3 anschlüsse an der karte ist also ein display-port (so nen mini-grafik-port)? - gehen 120 herz über den? und wenn ja, geht das auch über display-port auf DVI-Dual-Link-Adapter? (falls der monitor mal kein display-port hat)?

mfg LAX
ps: danke für die antworten


----------

